# White lithium grease for rebuilding motor?



## Summoner1961 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello all! 
I have a 1980 International 384, I brought it back to life about 6 years ago. I have been using it since. I was shedding and noticed smoke coming from the oil fill cap, I knew something was not right. While trying to get it parked, it just stopped running about 30 feet from its parking spot. 
Found out it had spun a bearing on the crankshaft. So I am now in the process of sending it out to get the head and block cleared and checked. 
Now, when it comes to putting it back together, I had heard that white lithium grease on all the contact surfaces helps on the first start up. Is there something better? Interested to hear what everyone uses on their rebuilds...
Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

As far as cost goes, white lithium grease and engine assembly lube are pretty comparable in price. From what I understand, some folks used the white lithium grease, or even Vaseline, if the rebuilt engine was going to sit for an extended period of time before start up. It stays put. If you are going to rebuild your engine and then fire it up, I'd research the use of proper engine assembly lubrication products.


----------

